# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Any chance of a Chat Room?

## Bassna

I would leave my computer on and talk on and off all day with people from here, about so much! Any chance we could get one of those up?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

We had one a while back. Not sure what happened to it while I was gone.


I've always been a fan of having one. If enough people want one, I'd gladly make a temporary one on Skype or IRC until we get one here, IF we get one here.

----------


## Mjolinor

+1 for me. I would do even less work then but such is life, work is well overrated as far as entertainment value goes.

It should be at the top of the "Activity Stream" page so you can watch them drip past.

----------


## Bassna

I would absolutely love it if we had the chat! But yeah, even in Skype or IRC, but would attract more people if it were added to this site  :Smile:  So much I want to talk about, and I have like nobody around me IRL to talk to about 3D printing. Kinda sucks  :Frown: , although the gf is starting to get a interest in it now that I finally have it and am making things to show her.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

If you'd like someone to talk to, I'd be more than happy to have a chat!

You can find me on Skype at digitl_orange
I'm almost always on the Canternet IRC servers, specifically in #celestiaradio as MysterAla or MysteryAlabaster

----------


## Mjolinor

> although the gf is starting to get a interest in it now that I finally have it and am making things to show her.


You need to stop that, you will find yourself without a 3d printer in quick time.

What are you doing letting her out of the kitchen anyway?

----------


## Bassna

> You need to stop that, you will find yourself without a 3d printer in quick time.
> 
> What are you doing letting her out of the kitchen anyway?


She can make utensils for the kitchen, of course.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

So! If any of you guys are interested, I have a temporary chat setup on Skype. You can either use the string of stuff below or if that doesn't work, just add me and I'll put you in the group!

You will need to copy this into a Skype chat, and then click it.
skype:?chat&blob=g-nhvLmMviDmFOAfC3lxTVCtJ0Y3lbhjaIKZrM7_fMXxN-ULkN78D7oOBX9Gyre9kjyJbcg735FS

----------

